# General > Politics >  Armed forces National Insurance Contributions

## Shabbychic

A friend was discussing this the other day, and as there are a few veterans on here, I thought I would bring the subject up. 

Due  to changes made last year in NI rules, many ex service personnel may  not qualify for a full state pension. Apparently your NI contributions  were classed as 'contracted-out', and could reduce the new 35 years of  qualifying NI contributions to get the full state pension. It may be  worth getting a state pension forecast, just to find out.


Here is a link to a petition regarding this issue.

----------

